# 
"" http://blogs.klerk.ru/users/810/



> !

----------

:
http://blogs.klerk.ru/community/476/
http://blogs.klerk.ru/community/480/
http://blogs.klerk.ru/community/487/
http://blogs.klerk.ru/community/490/



http://blogs.klerk.ru/community/2182/

      .       .
http://blogs.klerk.ru/users/570/

----------

,         ?  :Smilie: 

-    ,        ?

----------


## slava_007

,   .   .

----------

